# Does anyone know of any Black Ops 2 furry clans for 360?



## Anira (Aug 18, 2013)

u.. umm hello all. first post on here since things were redone way back when.. i.. i was wondering if there were any furry clans for black ops 2 on the 360... i've tried googling it but all it comes up with is one for the ps3.. i.. i'll admit i'm not the best at the game.. but i try and have fun.. and it would be fun to play with more furres.. *blushes as she smiles sheepishly* anyone able to help me out here?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 18, 2013)

- no sorri
- there's a place for this sorta thing, read the index
- RPish behaviour is against the rules, read the rules
- we hate furries here, read the stickies


----------



## Saga (Aug 18, 2013)

There is so much wrong here
http://www.vgmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/im-going-to-need-two-guns-for-this-one.jpg


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2013)

Anira said:


> *blushes as she smiles sheepishly*



Like... you're actually doing that as you're typing?

What the shit?


----------



## Joey (Aug 18, 2013)

Anira said:


> *blushes as she smiles sheepishly*



Stop.


----------



## Hyenism (Aug 18, 2013)

Do you lot really think it was necessary to be so nasty about that? Did any of you benefit in any way? No, all you did is make a new member feel bad and quite possibly drive them from the forum altogether. Seriously that was a ridiculous thing to wine about. She asked a simple question that could have had a simple answer, so next time if you don't have something useful to reply just keep your mouths shut and your fingers away from the keyboard.

To answer your question Anira, No. I'm not aware of any furry groups for black ops 2 on the 360, but I'm sure you'll be able to find one if you asked around a little more, not all the people here are so indecent. 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/2871-XBox-360-Live-gamers


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2013)

Hyenism said:


> Do you lot really think it was necessary to be so nasty about that? Did any of you benefit in any way? No, all you did is make a new member feel bad and quite possibly drive them from the forum altogether. Seriously that was a ridiculous thing to wine about. She asked a simple question that could have had a simple answer, so next time if you don't have something useful to reply just keep your mouths shut and your fingers away from the keyboard.
> 
> To answer your question Anira, No. I'm not aware of any furry groups for black ops 2 on the 360, but I'm sure you'll be able to find one if you asked around a little more, not all the people here are so indecent.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/2871-XBox-360-Live-gamers



THE WHITE KNIGHT RISES


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

Hyenism said:


> Do you lot really think it was necessary to be so nasty about that? Did any of you benefit in any way? No, all you did is make a new member feel bad and quite possibly drive them from the forum altogether. Seriously that was a ridiculous thing to wine about. She asked a simple question that could have had a simple answer, so next time if you don't have something useful to reply just keep your mouths shut and your fingers away from the keyboard.
> 
> To answer your question Anira, No. I'm not aware of any furry groups for black ops 2 on the 360, but I'm sure you'll be able to find one if you asked around a little more, not all the people here are so indecent.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/2871-XBox-360-Live-gamers



I wish there were more people like you on FurAffinity.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 19, 2013)

Hyenism said:


> Do you lot really think it was necessary to be so nasty about that? Did any of you benefit in any way? No, all you did is make a new member feel bad and quite possibly drive them from the forum altogether. Seriously that was a ridiculous thing to wine about. She asked a simple question that could have had a simple answer, so next time if you don't have something useful to reply just keep your mouths shut and your fingers away from the keyboard.
> 
> To answer your question Anira, No. I'm not aware of any furry groups for black ops 2 on the 360, but I'm sure you'll be able to find one if you asked around a little more, not all the people here are so indecent.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/2871-XBox-360-Live-gamers


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 19, 2013)

Still maybe if people just weened new users off habits you deem annoying more people would stay here. Too many people seem to not give newbies a chance to acclimatize to the forums before they get post after post of pissed members.

But i dont want to appear as a white knight so i dont know, go step on a lego OP.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I wish there were more people like you on FurAffinity.



Well I certainly fucking don't.



Harbinger said:


> Still maybe if people just weened new users off habits you deem annoying more people would stay here. Too many people seem to not give newbies a chance to acclimatize to the forums before they get post after post of pissed members.
> 
> But i dont want to appear as a white knight so i dont know, go step on a lego OP.



It builds character. When I first joined FAF I too was an idiot and got torn a new asshole by the regulars. Whether you choose to stay and learn their ways or leave to a site where everyone pretends to tolerate you is your decision.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

Ugh, just ugh. If being a complete fucking douche-bag is what it takes to get liked around here, I'd rather be hated. I'm really dead serious, guys.

As for Furry Servers in games, from personal experience a lot of non-furries treat furries like shit, even if the furries don't tell them they're furries. Why do you think people ask for Furry servers? Because they're afraid to go on non-furry servers. And honestly, I don't blame them.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Ugh, just ugh. If being a complete fucking douche-bag is what it takes to get liked around here, I'd rather be hated. I'm really dead serious, guys.



No, to be liked around here you have to be a decent person and not post like FAF is one big RP session.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

c'mon guyz, we r connected :V

Seriously, I know being harsh isn't the nice thing to do but it saves a lot in the end.

The Internet has it's rectums, deal with it.


OP- Not that I know of.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> No, to be liked around here you have to be a  decent person and not post like FAF is one big RP session.



Really? Then why aren't I popular yet?  (Kidding)



LegitWaterfall said:


> c'mon guyz, we r connected :V
> 
> Seriously, I know being harsh isn't the nice thing to do but it saves a lot in the end.
> 
> ...



Being harsh has it's uses. But it's usually used incorrectly.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Really? Then why aren't I popular yet?  (Kidding)



Just relax a bit. It's no different from any other social setting apart from the avatars and stupid usernames (I mean 'seekrit' come on now really).


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Really? Then why aren't I popular yet?  (Kidding)
> 
> 
> 
> Being harsh has *it's* uses. But it's usually used incorrectly.


*its

Sometimes.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Just relax a bit. It's no different from any other social setting apart from the avatars and stupid usernames (I mean 'seekrit' come on now really).



I was just making a joke.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I was just making a joke.



I know. So was I :/

You have much to learn, young bunnycorn.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Start by not getting pissed at every little thing said to you.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Start by not getting pissed at every little thing said to you.



I'm not just going to take insults. Sorry. ...But that's not the point of the thread.

If I had online on my 360 and Black Ops 2, I might be able to help you out. Sadly, I have neither. Not a big FPS fan.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I'm not just going to take insults.


See.

Right there's your problem.

Nobody insulted you, let it go.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> See.
> 
> Right there's your problem.
> 
> Nobody insulted you, let it go.



I'm not saying anyone here did. Just in general. Plus, it's not just me, I don't like seeing others in general get insulted. Is that such a bad thing?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I'm not saying anyone here did. Just in general. Plus, it's not just me, *I don't like seeing others in general get insulted*. Is that such a bad thing?


Then in that case, you won't like it here.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 19, 2013)

Being liked on this forum is boring. 
Being liked means you're normal person with slight quirks that make you unique. 

For me to be normal is acting like one I am not. 
So instead of striving to be liked and popufur why don't you just be yer self... Unless you are an annoying fucktard. 

Basically this post holds no water because I don't know what the fuck my point was. 

Take insults like a man not a pussy.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

That's what I do in just about every place I go to: Be myself.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> That's what I do in just about every place I go to: Be myself.


I never said anything about not being yourself.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Ugh, just ugh. If being a complete fucking douche-bag is what it takes to get liked around here, I'd rather be hated. I'm really dead serious, guys.
> 
> As for Furry Servers in games, from personal experience a lot of non-furries treat furries like shit, even if the furries don't tell them they're furries. Why do you think people ask for Furry servers? Because they're afraid to go on non-furry servers. And honestly, I don't blame them.


You must of been to the hugbox furry servers tend to relatively be empty, the ones I been to...they also rip into idiots. If you are asking for people to RP/Type fuck they will gladly rip into till the admin decides that is too much...and banned you from their server with the message of "Go back to Secondlife".

A person doing something stupid do have one of two outcomes, they either have nothing happen to them thus they end up thinking that being that stupid is ok...or the get slapped to show being that stupid isnt ok.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> That's what I do in just about every place I go to: Be myself.


Then you should stop.  :v


LegitWaterfall said:


> I never said anything about not being yourself.


Please see last page for Falaffel's awful fail post.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> You must of been to the hugbox furry servers, the ones I been to...they also rip into idiots. If you are asking for people to RP/Type fuck they will gladly rip into till the admin decides that is too much...and banned you from their server.
> 
> You might be better off over by SoFurry



No, I haven't gone there. Also, I haven't been trying to RP or talk about any weird fetishes or anything.

You're not the first person to suggest that.



Falaffel said:


> Then you should stop.  :v



No, sorry. I'm not going to just be excessively rude for no reason just to please people.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> No, I haven't gone there. Also, I haven't been trying to RP or talk about any weird fetishes or anything.
> 
> You're not the first person to suggest that.


Then you are gonna have a bad time here, as 
You gonna have to stop and realize that people don't HAVE to be nice, you gonna have to realize that people go to areas where their personality works better.
We pointed out that the RP part of their post was not needed and also not for this forum
ALso I pointed out that Furry Servers are actually a lot crueler than you think as they are there to play not to be murry purry friends as I have seen on several furry servers and also groups who actually kick furries off their servers.

You claim you want people to be themselves, but so far you don't like people being themselves and want people to be nice...

After all, Theres a difference when the rule is "Don't be a dick" and "Play nice"


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Why do people think the fandom is so "buddy-buddy"?


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> No, I'm not going to just be excessively rude for no reason just to please people.



But it's fun. 
Don't worry though... 
Stay here long enough and you'll be a heartless bastard too.


LegitWaterfall said:


> Why do people think the fandom is so "buddy-buddy"?


 
Conveniently forgets about the hugboxing stage.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Conveniently forgets about the hugboxing stage.


Conveniently remembers I realized how fucking stupid it all was.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Conveniently remembers I realized how fucking stupid it all was.



Oh snap. 
I got nothing now. 
I will now resort to petty insults and excess cuss words. 
NO yer stupid and fucking retarded :[


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Oh snap.
> I got nothing now.
> I will now resort to petty insults and excess cuss words.
> NO yer stupid and fucking retarded :[


NO U


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Conveniently remembers I realized how fucking stupid it all was.



Proud of you :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Why do people think the fandom is so "buddy-buddy"?


Probably the same reason why some people go "OMG we are meant for each other" for just having one single interest shared between each of em


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2013)

Ugh...


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Proud of you :3


Did I do good? :V

@Verin- That makes sense.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> You claim you want people to be themselves, but so far you don't like people being themselves and want people to be nice...



I don't think I ever actually said that.



LegitWaterfall said:


> Why do people think the fandom is so "buddy-buddy"?



Cause everywhere else I've gone, furries are generally very nice. ...Everywhere but here.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I don't think I ever actually said that.


You didn't have to. Action speaks louder than words my boy.





			
				BennyBunnycorn said:
			
		

> Cause everywhere else I've gone, furries are generally very nice. ...Everywhere but here.


Well forgive us for being ourselves.
We're not changing for the likes of a little furry who can't stand assholes.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Cause everywhere else I've gone, furries are generally very nice. ...Everywhere but here.



Oh no. We are _not_ starting this shit again.

If you prefer the attitude of the typical hugbox furry sites then stick to those. We aren't going to change just for you.

You are more than welcome to fuck off.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Oh no. We are _not_ starting this shit again.


I'm afraid we already have.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> You didn't have to. Action speaks louder than words my boy.



I never even implied it. You're adding words in my mouth.




Saliva said:


> Oh no. We are _not_ starting this shit again.
> 
> If you prefer the attitude of the typical hugbox furry sites then stick to those. We aren't going to change just for you.
> 
> You are more than welcome to fuck off.



I'd like to think that quite a lot of people prefer kindness to rudeness. So maybe I should go elsewhere.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I never even implied it. You're adding words in my mouth.


Not quite. More like ripping them out of the air and stuffing them back in your mouth for somewhere else.




			
				BennyBunnycorn said:
			
		

> I'd like to think that quite a lot of people prefer kindness to rudeness. So maybe I should go elsewhere.


Just a question: Why didn't you do so earlier? Would've saved you a whole lot of butthurt.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I'd like to think that quite a lot of people prefer kindness to rudeness. So maybe I should go elsewhere.



And yet you are still here.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Not quite. More like ripping them out of  the air and stuffing them back in your mouth for somewhere else.



You're STILL adding words to my mouth. I never said everyone should be themselves/be nicer or anything like that, just that I'm not going to be rude to please people.



LegitWaterfall said:


> Just a question: Why didn't you do so earlier? Would've saved you a whole lot of butthurt.



Being assertive =/= being butthurt.

Also, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow I certainly see a lot of black ops 2 clan discussion in this thread!

Oh wait


----------

